# t-track



## Big Guy (Jan 12, 2008)

hi all,

i'm wanting to add a t-track across the front of my router table for holding featherboards etc. could anyone tell me what the min. or max. distance from the track to the bit should be.

thanks in advance

big guy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Big Guy

I would use the featherboards you have to set up the distance,, 1/2" from the bit should do the trick I think..


===





Big Guy said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm wanting to add a t-track across the front of my router table for holding featherboards etc. could anyone tell me what the min. or max. distance from the track to the bit should be.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Guy (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks bob

didn't know if there was a standard distance that was used.

big guy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome BG

I had the same question when I setup my tables but I got around it by making my own featherboards ( see below) the track is the two types and the featherboards can be reworked easy if the need comes up and the featherboards can be moved a great deal as you can see ... 





=============



Big Guy said:


> thanks bob
> 
> didn't know if there was a standard distance that was used.
> 
> big guy


----------

